# Warner's Holiday Camp



## Foxylady

On 5th Jan I went on a recce to look at a recently closed building. Walking around to the rear I noticed a load of derelict chalets behind a fence. Realising that this was the former Warner's Holiday camp (subsequently sold & redeveloped into the Lyme Bay Holiday Village), I was intrigued as to why there were derelict chalets there.







Access is doable through part of the fence but I didn't feel up to scrambling through it right then, so I took some pics over the fence and walked further along the road to where there was a locked gate. I peered through and was surprised to find some of the old main buildings still there. I took some more photos through the gate (all the pics are in the Gallery).






Further down the road was the entrance to the new Lyme Bay site, so I went in to have a nose, and saw that there was a wall separating the new part from the old. Just then a guy came out of reception and asked if he could help me. I explained that I'm interested in taking photos of old & derelict buildings and that I hadn't realised before that half of the site had been abandoned.

He told me that when the site had been sold off, some 6 years ago, the original owners had kept half of it for redevelopment, which they never pursued, and that the local fire service have been using some of the chalets for fire practice.

I decided to play the 'upright citizen' (Ha!) and asked if it was possible to gain permission to go in and take photos. He told me the owners aren't local and if there's a way in I should just do it. So, a week later I clambered through the fence. 

The chalets are arranged in a circle on quite a large piece of land, put there by the fire chappies by the look of it, as well as an old car. Some of them had certainly been burnt out, but not recently, as there are plenty of weeds and ivy growing all over them. I spent some time taking photos, the best of which I'll post in the Gallery as once d&p'd. Between the chalets are huge impenetrable clumps of brambles, so no easy way to get to the main buildings, but there appears to be an opening at the far end of the field. It'll be quite a trek, so I decided to leave that for another visit. Also, after spending some time there I found it had quite a depressing atmosphere.






After some research I recently found out that the site is in an area due for development, so will keep you posted with updates.

Flash earth link


----------



## Foxylady

Went again today & spent a good 2 hours mooching about. I took my son with me as back-up (looks like a biker, but isn't, with leather, beard & long hair down to his bum), and I'm glad I did as the site is huge & a bit scary in places. We didn't go inside the building itself but it is doable. Took loads of pics, inc some through the windows. Inside is completely trashed (in fact we heard the sound of breaking glass from inside although didn't see anyone).











Managed to get all around the main building & I saw a hole in a tall fence towards the rear. I peered through & was actually quite shocked to see an expanse of bright blue water - we'd found the swimming pool! 






Further along, the fence was down (this was accessed through loads of undergrowth) and there was a lowish wall, around 3 & a half foot high, from where I could take more photos. It was obvious then that that's where kids had got in, as a door to the rear of the building by the pool was open. We didn't attempt it, however.






Loads more chalets in varying degrees of dilapidation, plus concrete beds where caravans once stood (a sign showed numbering up to 415 - it's a massive site!), with utility points, a derelict electric sub-station overgrown with ivy, some cute little huts with pointy roofs, and here & there amongst the copious willow trees were large reels of fire hoses on stands. Really amazing site.
















More photos in the gallery.

I'm pretty sure it won't be before the hol season, if at all this year, but I'll keep you posted. Pebble beach, I'm afraid, with occassional patches of sand. If you're thinking of coming pm me & we can arrange to meet if you'd like. Also I'll pm you with tourist info, re places to stay, etc, & details of explore sites. It's a small town anyway, & everything's within walking distance.
Just found these www.eastdevon.net/tourism/seaton
http://seatonbay.com
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady

Simon-G;10415; said:


> Is the old site off harbour road, been trying to flash flashearth it but cant see it. Would love to visit it but chances are by the time I got there from glasgow it would be demolished:



Hi Simon
Yes it is. I had difficulty myself until I realised how big the place is plus the fact that the map's out of date. 
If you look at Harbour Road, to the left of which is Haven Road, between those two points is a huge tract of land covered in silver-coloured oblong shapes. Those were the caravans (now taken away) & chalets (which remain). To the left of those you can see the circle of burnt-out & very derelict chalets. To the right is the main building with the swimming pool behind it. To the right of that are two larger white buildings which is the new holiday village.
Hope that helps. Oh, and if you're interested in Racals factory, that's just down the road next to the river; it's the two long buildings parallel to the river bank.
Yes, it is rather a long way to come, but I'm sure nothing's going to happen to any of it at least until the holiday season's over, as it's all still in the project/planning & protesting stage yet. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady

On 10/4/07 I decided to make a further visit to the campsite for more pics. Since my first visit in early January there has been a lot more damage and dilapidation and it was interesting to see the differences.
The main building is a lot tattier, there has been more vandalism with stuff dragged out and some windows have been smashed from the inside.
The 'circle' chalets have been heavily trashed and one chalet's front wall has collapsed with the roof pitched forward to the ground.
On the way out I saw a bingo ball on the ground and getting down to take a photo I put my knee on a bramble hidden by dried mud. I could swear that was the same fella that ambushed me the last time I was there! 
Here are some pics. More in the Gallery.




Just as I was about to take this photo I saw someone inside the door, which made me jump, but it turned out to be the reflection of the clown. 





















Cheers
Foxy


----------



## mcspringzy

Ahh didnt know this one existed, where abouts is it?!


----------



## chelle

A very interesting place indeed...we live in swindon and would like to visit.I presume its easy to find...havent been to Lyme Bay for years...good pics by the way


----------



## Foxylady

Hi Chelle & Mcspringzy
I'll send you both a pm re access to Warner's tomorrow.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi Foxy,

Just stumbled across your latest pics of this place -must have missed them when in hibernation! 
No. 45 -so that's why me winning numbers haven't appeared then!!  
Nice round window feature too me thinks.
Thanks for the pics! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy

Foxylady;12047; said:


> and getting down to take a photo I put my knee on a bramble hidden by dried mud. I could swear that was the same fella that ambushed me the last time I was there!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yes, they can be crafty little fellas -was attacked my some of their mates last time I was at Severalls


----------



## Foxylady

Lightbuoy;12221; said:


> Hi Foxy,
> 
> Just stumbled across your latest pics of this place -must have missed them when in hibernation!
> No. 45 -so that's why me winning numbers haven't appeared then!!
> Nice round window feature too me thinks.
> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Lb



Cheers m'dear
Just had a look at the place when I was passing yesterday afternoon, and from the road could see a lot more damage to the roof. Don't know why, because there is access to the inside, unless it's just natural deterioration, but we're talking a little over a week here, which is odd.
That bramble needs a meeting with my secateurs, methinks!
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## staffordshireranger

superb pictures....very very sad to see....imagine the fun and smiles it has seen..and now a shadow of it`s former self...


----------



## King Al

staffordshireranger;12248; said:


> very very sad to see....imagine the fun and smiles it has seen..and now a shadow of it`s former self...



Did any one watch that ITV program on a year or so ago, it was where they sent “modern families” to a 1950’s style holiday camp… any way two things: first it didn’t look that “fun” to me... activities included mass exorcise, getting up at seven (bearing in mind you’re on holiday), general lack of alcohol, etc, etc . second thing, does any one know where it might have been filmed as I am sure the camp was genuine 1940-50’s judging by design, and if its not in use it could be a fascinating location…

Great find foxy (thought I’d mention that now as I was not a member when you originally posted better late than never, great pictures). That’s certainly not the usual, is it still there? And what sort of state is it in?


----------



## Foxylady

King Al;12262; said:


> Did any one watch that ITV program on a year or so ago, it was where they sent “modern families” to a 1950’s style holiday camp… does any one know where it might have been filmed:
> 
> is it still there? And what sort of state is it in?



Hi KA
Yeah I saw that programme. Can't recall where it was, though.
This one has deteriorated a bit in the last few months but it's still there...just! 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## chelle

This reply is dedicated to Foxylady who inspired us to pay a visit here today on a lovely sunny 75 degree sunday morn....we walked firstly into the active holiday village owned by Hollybush Hotels...there is a 6foot fence separating this site from the old Warners half of old....we walked right down to where the fence stops close to the electric tramway`s` line...oops...a gap in the hedge and we are in via some old luggage buggies tipped on their side...quick look round the bedding/linnen sheds and the we out in open ground ...on our way up to the main buildings we are intercepted by two guys in a car who were we think tipped off by the tram staff..to start one man tries the gruff approach..we always call the cops approach...hands up i explain why we are here and...no probs...carry on he says....many thanx and off we toddle.....
See the open door by the pool?so did I!



Inside bar area



The bar



Bar tariff



Inside Chalet



On our way out



For the rest of our pics click below...
http://family.webshots.com/album/558854151NrolZA


----------



## Foxylady

Well done, Chelle. I'm so pleased someone else has visited. It's really nice to see some inside pics, too. I've had a disability for a long time, and although I'm almost better now, climbing is still difficult, so I couldn't make it over the wall. I think I'm inspired to give it a go, now. 
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al

Ok, I’m hooked, great pictures Celle they have tipped me over the edge I gota see this place if someone could help me out via PM it would be appreciated 

Thanks

King Al


----------



## Foxylady

Hi KA
Pm on it's way to you tomorrow.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady

Okay, so this is my last lot of pics, before getting busted today!  A couple more in the Gallery.

This chalet is next to the one that did a nose-dive to the ground, and looks as if it's going the same way. 





This was supplied by a local cleaning firm and was part of the laundry, but I don't know what it did.





Laundry ceiling.





Some rather nice spider web cracks in a glass door.





Me on my last visit.





Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al

Thanks for the pictures foxy, I’m sure this can’t be the last we hear of Warner’s, although think that chalet might be a little bit beyond renovation


----------



## Lightbuoy

Some more interesting photos. Sorry to hear about getting caught -was it Security, the Police, or your favourite -Alsations?!! 
Were they okay and just gave you a warning?

Lb


----------



## Foxylady

Lightbuoy;13000; said:


> Sorry to hear about getting caught -was it Security, the Police, or your favourite -Alsations?!!
> Were they okay and just gave you a warning?



Hi LB
Just two guys in a car (no uniforms or anything), but it was a bit scary as the one jumped out and I thought he said 'get in the car', or something like that, although I probably misheard. He was very angry, but I just talked with him for what seemed like ages and in the end I persuaded him to let me go if I promised to leave right away and not come back. He was going to call the police at first. 
I put a warning about it entitled 'Warner's Warning' on the leisure chat thread. Fortunately I've more or less got all the pics I want, although it would be nice to get some more when it deteriorates further, which it's doing very quickly, now.
Cheers m'dear
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy

Foxylady;13004; said:


> Hi LB
> Just two guys in a car (no uniforms or anything), but it was a bit scary as the one jumped out and I thought he said 'get in the car', or something like that, although I probably misheard. He was very angry, but I just talked with him for what seemed like ages and in the end I persuaded him to let me go if I promised to leave right away and not come back. He was going to call the police at first.
> I put a warning about it entitled 'Warner's Warning' on the leisure chat thread. Fortunately I've more or less got all the pics I want, although it would be nice to get some more when it deteriorates further, which it's doing very quickly, now.
> Cheers m'dear
> Foxy



Phew, sounds like you did well to get out. Even if those guys were Security or owned the place, there's no need for that sort of nastiness 
Obviously you must have won them over with your looks and they forgot all about the place!  Well done for persevering with this place -it's a great example that "if at first you don't succeed........." Enjoyed looking through the pics.

Lb


----------



## Havenmate 96

*Lyme Bay, Seaton*

Hi everyone,

I have just seen the pictures inside "Harbour Lights" the nice pink, blue and green colour scheme was one in early 1998, ready for that season, and the view inside the chalet is the same layout as the one I lived in when I worked there (not quite so messy though!)

Well done to everyone for getting such great pics youv'e done a sterling job.

Dave


----------



## chelle

*Thanxxx*

Hi,Dave,many thanx for the comments on this sadly departed holiday camp...it was one my fave explores,especially seeing the sad swimming pool...I wonder how long it will be before the other half closes down..over to you Detective Inspector Foxylady.
regards
Stu


----------



## Foxylady

chelle said:


> ..over to you Detective Inspector Foxylady.



 All the staff have been given their marching orders effective this coming December. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything more.


----------



## Havenmate 96

*Swindon*

Chelle/Stu,

Changing the subject slightly, where abouts in Swindon are you? I now live near Hitchin but I lived in Wroughton for the first 21 yrs of my life, then I left to work for Haven Holidays, hence the interest in Lyme bay (I had many a happy day by that pool!!) 

Dave


----------



## chelle

*Wroughton too*



Havenmate 96 said:


> Chelle/Stu,
> 
> Changing the subject slightly, where abouts in Swindon are you? I now live near Hitchin but I lived in Wroughton for the first 21 yrs of my life, then I left to work for Haven Holidays, hence the interest in Lyme bay (I had many a happy day by that pool!!)
> 
> Dave



Hi,Dave we too live in Wroughton near Pebley Beach..small world eh?
There has been lots of places closing for demolishion/redevelopement and luckily I have captured most,but RAF Wroughton is thee one I missed sadly...
regards
Stu


----------



## losrios

Hi Foxylady,

I have followed your explorations of this site with both interest and sadness. Another holiday centre dies!

Thanks for all your wonderful pics. Fab as always.

I noticed in the Bar Tariff pic that it says Renowed on it. Looks like they're responsible for killing at least a couple of these wonderful places - they were the owners of Harcourt Sands too. 

Keep up the good work and thx.


----------



## Foxylady

Thanks for your nice comments, losrios. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bryant

Really enjoyed the report, the pictures really captured that ghostly feel of a forgotten landscape that once brought so much to so many. Good to see the 'Renowned' logo cropping up again, it is such a shame these places are struggling. I have particular fond memories of Harcourt Sands, except there the buildings have not been left to decay, they have instead been burned (on a spectacular scale) and vandalised completely, all to the extent that it has a completely different character to that which Seaton once displayed.


----------



## Foxylady

Cheers Bryant.  I was looking on Google earth earlier this evening and as I skimmed through Seaton I couldn't help but see the camp site. It felt very weird to see it on the map and know it's not there anymore.


----------



## gazza

Thanks for showing these pictures. I really enjoyed what you have all put and I find them fascinating as I stayed here twice- once in 1982, and another time later possibly 1988?, not sure.
In 82 it was owned by Ladbrokes, and Warners was next door (the bit still open). I am amazed to still see the same "Harbour Lights" sign on the building facing the pool!
We stayed both times in one of the chalets. There used to be 4 circles of chalets,which we stayed in both times. I think the chalet ring that was remaining when you visited is the ring we were in! I will have to dig out an old photo and see. 
Would loved to have seen a picture of the arcade, I spent ages in there putting "Come on Eileen" on the juke box lol. Opposite the arcade was the guest laundrette and shop.

When we returned, the camps had been merged, and a large chunk of the dividing wall was removed near the pool to allow access through. The Ladbrokes complex buildings were not used if i remember rightly, just the residential bits were accessible. For entertainment, we used the buildings that still are part of the Lyme bay part.
So it looks like the Ladbrokes section was later opened up and used again, looking at the pictures, they obviously decided to keep the 80's theme look inside lol

Looking at google earth etc. it seems they had removed a lot of the chalets and replaced them with caravans/statics since I was there.

Can't believe they want to knock it down and turn it into a Tescos. Thats not going to pull in the tourists to Seaton.


----------



## Foxylady

gazza said:


> I will have to dig out an old photo and see.



I'd love to see any pics you've got of the site. Perhaps you'd like to post it/them on the thread? I'm hoping, at some point, to write up it's fascinating history (including the time when it was turned into a WW2 POW camp) to be put on my website (when I finally get around to doing it!  ) 



gazza said:


> Would loved to have seen a picture of the arcade, I spent ages in there putting "Come on Eileen" on the juke box lol.



That's my real name!  



gazza said:


> Can't believe they want to knock it down and turn it into a Tescos. Thats not going to pull in the tourists to Seaton.



I totally agree with you. Unfortunately the deed is done and there's nothing left now. I documented the demolition with photos on another thread.

Thankyou very much for your comments and the additional info, gazza.
Cheers
Eileen


----------



## gazza

No problem, I think i'll only have a couple of pictures, but will try and find them. 

Meanwhile, I remember finding a site about the entertainment at the warner site in the 80's. I've dug it out for you:

http://starmakers.connectfree.co.uk/

Whilst most of it talks about potters (yarmouth) they were resident in seaton for a while in the eighties and if you dig around on the site, there are a couple of other seaton stories on there.

In searching around trying to find that link for you I also found this, 
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/starmakers-rock-n-roll-medley/4177908548

Video of the entertainment at warners in Seaton in 1987. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Foxylady

Thanks for those links, gazza. Although I haven't seen those particular performers, it still brings back memories of the holiday camp experience. 
All good bits of it's history too. Cheers.


----------



## alborough1974

King Al said:


> Did any one watch that ITV program on a year or so ago, it was where they sent “modern families” to a 1950’s style holiday camp… any way two things: first it didn’t look that “fun” to me... activities included mass exorcise, getting up at seven (bearing in mind you’re on holiday), general lack of alcohol, etc, etc . second thing, does any one know where it might have been filmed as I am sure the camp was genuine 1940-50’s judging by design, and if its not in use it could be a fascinating location…
> 
> Great find foxy (thought I’d mention that now as I was not a member when you originally posted better late than never, great pictures). That’s certainly not the usual, is it still there? And what sort of state is it in?



This was filmed at atherfield bay nr brighstone on the isle of wight


----------



## underitall

Would it be alrite, if you was to walk backwards and forwards on the pavement where the deliveries for the building works of the Tesco enter, if oyu get what I mean? Basically, obstructing them, but satill in your legal right, because its a pavement?


----------



## Urban-Warrior

aye the camp is to close in january 2009 as tescos have bought the site.. what do they need a fucking tescos in the middle of seaton for its a tiny town.. i worked @ lyme bay for the 2006/2007 season and it was a good camp


----------



## Foxylady

Jonas-Smith said:


> aye the camp is to close in january 2009 as tescos have bought the site.. what do they need a fucking tescos in the middle of seaton for its a tiny town.. i worked @ lyme bay for the 2006/2007 season and it was a good camp



Hiya Jonas,
D'you know, I can't get my head around what's happening at all with this. Tesco has bought the site, which means they can demolish anything on it, according to one planning officer I spoke to. BUT, there is still a debate going on whether Tesco will be allowed to build a supermarket there, so they obviously haven't got planning permission yet, which they'll need! 
At the moment there's a lot of stuff in the local papers re the Seaton regeneration and one good piece of news is approval of a new holiday/sports and leisure complex to be built on the former Seaton Heights Hotel site, which will kick-start it off.
There's also been a major meeting to start decision making re the Lyme Bay site to ensure that tourism, jobs and enhancement will be to the fore. Tesco have been told officially, according to one article, that the people of Seaton will not be well disposed towards them if they do not provide for the area in a positive way. So, nothing's been decided for definite yet, but the decision remains in the hands of the East Devon Council, Seaton Council, Seaton Regeneration Organisation and various other bodies and landowners. Tesco will have a say, but it's really out of their hands.
Power to the people!!!


----------



## Urban-Warrior

Foxylady said:


> All the staff have been given their marching orders effective this coming December. I'll keep you posted if I hear anything more.



aye i worked there in 2006 cant believe its going lol


----------



## Urban-Warrior

ayew foxy i'm not sure what tescos want with the area the towns not that big and they got a huge store in axminister also it will the the local coop by the grove.. next time i'm down at an atmosphere @ the grove i'll have to take a look


----------



## Urban-Warrior

Foxylady said:


> Hiya Jonas,
> Seaton Heights Hotel site, which will kick-start it off.



WTF when did thta close?


----------



## Foxylady

Not exactly sure when, but it was a few years ago. Here's a link to my explore of it last year.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=2596


----------

